# Black Goes with Anything



## BrentWin (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's a purple heart grunt and a blood wood duck call, each tipped with African black wood.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1967-001_zpsadba523a.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## dbroswoods (Jul 31, 2014)

Brent them are some real fine looking callers!!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 31, 2014)

Dynamite!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## michael dee (Jul 31, 2014)

Man , those sure are beautiful calls the finish is like a mirror , must take a week to do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 31, 2014)

WOW nice


Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 31, 2014)

Wowww!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 31, 2014)

michael dee said:


> Man , those sure are beautiful calls the finish is like a mirror , must take a week to do.



Normally, 4-6 days, depending on the number of dips required.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 31, 2014)

What do you finish with?


BrentWin said:


> Normally, 4-6 days, depending on the number of dips required.


----------



## michael dee (Jul 31, 2014)

Brent , would you be interested in selling the grunt


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 31, 2014)

Polyurethane Spar, thinned 50% with mineral spirits. One dip a day, sanded with 600 in between.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 31, 2014)

Is it hard to find??


BrentWin said:


> Polyurethane Spar, thinned 50% with mineral spirits. One dip a day, sanded with 600 in between.


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, I am asking $50 for it. (Mods, if this is improper, I will move to the Finished Items for Sale section)


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 31, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Is it hard to find??



I get mine at Wal Mart it's Minwax Helmsman Polyurethane Spar Vanish

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 31, 2014)

I might have to try it


BrentWin said:


> I get mine at Wal Mart it's Minwax Helmsman Polyurethane Spar Vanish


----------



## Tclem (Jul 31, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I might have to try it


It does work. I have used it with success

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

